# Dizzy Validation



## 19689 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, I'm newly diagnosed with FMS. I've had IBS for many years. It was in remission for several years but has come back with a vengeance. I've had bouts of intense pain for several years. I explained this to my doctor and she did the tender points check. She's been my doctor for years so she knew my medical history (anxiety, depression, dizzy spells, IBS) and we confirmed other symptoms at my appointment. Anyway, I was looking through the archives doing a search on dizziness and low and behold, there it was, another symptom of FMS. I've been battling this disequilibrium problem for a few years now. I have been checked for so many things, all of which came back negative (thank God). I finally feel validated now that I know that this disequalibrium is most likely part of the FMS. Getting the diagnosis was bittersweet; I could finally put a name on all the things that I've been going through.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome lily's mom


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, Lily's Mom!It is nice to know you're not crazy, and you're not the only one feeling certain symptoms.A lot of people in our group suffer from Vertigo from time to time, and some are dizzy for other reasons. That explains a lot about us! LOL







Just kidding, just kidding.Welcome aboard!


----------



## 17482 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hello Lilly's mum,i read your post with a wry smile,i would have nodded my head in understanding but im so dizzy most of the time,i might have fallen over.Although i joke i am actualy serious,i do stumble regularly because of dizziness and some days find im safer in bed,which i find very sad.When i was diagnosed with Fms nearly 3 years ago it was some kind of relief to finally have a name for the disease that was not only affecting my body in a really scary way, but my life.I had to go to the hospital a few of weeks ago because i had a very bad vertigo attack, brought on by not listening to my body and trying to behave like a 'normal' mum.I subsequently had a major flare-up and crash, im in nearly my 4th week of being housebound/bedbound,trying to get on an even keel.What scares me most about the dizziness is i find it so unpredictable,i can find myself veering sideways or backwards without warning, not only dangerous,but it makes me look as if i have been at the bottle. With the amount of meds im on i daren't drink,i'd be too afraid!Anyhoooo i really only replied to say hello and welcome,and to wish you a steady new year,and a gentle hug to you and everyone else here, wendy xx


----------



## 19689 (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi Wendy,I too stumble and am very uncoordinated. Sometimes when I am walking I will feel very off balance and will feel like I am being pushed to the ground. That is a scary feeling. I'm very unsure about walking now, and I miss going on daily walks as I used to be an avid walker. In order to continue to walk for any distance I almost feel like I should be using a cane! I was tested for all sorts of things including multiple sclerosis and Meniere's disease. The docs thought I might have Menieres, but after reading up on FMS I became convinced that it was part of that syndrome. Thank you for your comments and your gentle hug.


----------

